# Unbelievable, dumb cleaning mistake - kills friend



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow - just wow...




























How careless must you be...


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Very stupid act's! Who the heck points any firearm at someone in jest?! So many errors here...just too careless and deadly! Stupid...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> Wow - just wow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good advice in video, 
But, the video itself is real, but it looks staged to create a lesson.

The man shot in the chest flings his arms out wide, you don't see any penetration marks.
The usual reaction is "reaching or looking" at the area where the injury or shot has hit you. Unless your shot in the brain.

Great video to learn from.

Does it look staged to anyone else ? Or I'm just to darn sceptical, lol


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Didn’t see an entry wound or blood, they pulled the door open within a second so you couldn’t see anything after that. Looks fishy to me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

RK3369 said:


> Didn't see an entry wound or blood, they pulled the door open within a second so you couldn't see anything after that. Looks fishy to me.


Someone I know online found this, (I posted it on another forum too)



> By El Nuevo Diario Sunday September 22, 2019
> 
> ￼
> 
> ...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow, They really analyzed the video on the other forum.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

pic said:


> Wow, They really analyzed the video on the other forum.


The text was run thru google translate, so that is why some of the words are off.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

pic said:


> Good advice in video,
> But, the video itself is real, but it looks staged to create a lesson.
> 
> The man shot in the chest flings his arms out wide, you don't see any penetration marks.
> ...


That's what I thought. I've seen Men shot. In an instant you see blood spurting from somewhere. There certainly enough time to see blood and a wound on that light colored shirt, and there was non instinctive grab for the wound area. Beats me.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Either way, a couple of morons, that have no business owning a gun. Period.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

ammodotcom said:


> I'm not an expert either, but could the outstretched arms have been his "fencing response?" Or does that only occur in reaction to a concussion?


It's ( imo ) very possible if the spinal cord was hit with a chest or torso penetration that leads to the brain, it could act the same as a head shot, I'm guessing , "I mentioned unless you're shot in the brain", but there's the spinal cord that causes paralysis in so many different ways . 
It's not a clear cut reaction response in my opinion
We might be better to perform an autopsy ( kidding )


----------

